
Real time denoising on CPU with Demucs - lapink
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77cm_MVtLfk
======
lapink
Link to the source code:
[https://github.com/facebookresearch/denoiser](https://github.com/facebookresearch/denoiser)
You can try it really easily if your CPU >= 2GHz and you have a loopback audio
interface. On Mac OS X you can use Soundflower, I welcome advice for
alternatives on Windows and Linux (I think Pulseaudio or Jack can do this).

